# Lagos - Apartment needed



## ytreacy (Apr 7, 2009)

I am looking for a long term rental in Lagos. I have two small dogs 3kg and 5 kg. They are house trained. I do not have a car so I would like something walking distance of town. If anyone knows of anyone who don't mind animals, please let me know
Thank you so much!


----------

